# Removal of Aluminum Windows stuccoed in



## Liberator (Jan 19, 2012)

How do you determine how deep to cut to remove old 60 yr old windows that have been stuccoed into the building structure so that you do not damage any framing or even water barrier underneath if any?

What cutting tool should be used please?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Easiest, and probably most secure installation, will be what is referred to as a frame jump (flush fin) install.

This way you spare the stucco question and utilize the existing frame.

Here is a video from JeldWen. That doesn't mean you need to use that window by any stretch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBQq3YjJn-4


----------



## Liberator (Jan 19, 2012)

*Thanks*

I am in rainy PAC NW so would look to do a nail in flange windows

Any suggestions pls?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want to do a nailing flange, you will need to cut the stucco back to expose and accommodate the new flange.

How are you planning on repairing the stucco or trimming it out?


----------

